# Canna Butter



## ViRedd (Oct 21, 2006)

Here's a great way to use up that trim:

I use two to four ounces of dried trim for this recipe.

Chop up the trim like you would chop Parsley for cooking.

Melt two to four sticks of butter (half to a full pound) in a large saute' pan. As the butter melts, add water and the trim. Bring everthing up to a simmer and STIR. Not too hot, just a LIGHT boil. As the water evaporates, add more water. Just keep it simmering, and you keep STIRRING for about 45 minutes. You want as much of the THC to be absorbed into the butter as possible without burning the butter. If the butter burns, the mix is ruined, so stir, stir and STIR some more. 

After about 45 minutes, pour the entire mixture, weed, butter & water into a plastic container with a lid. Tupperware is perfect for this. 

Now, put the container into the freezer and let it freeze overnight. 

The next day, take the container out of the freezer. You will notice three distinct layers. The butter will be a light green. The trim will be dark green. The water will be ice. 

Warm the container a little under the faucet so everything seperates from the sides of the container.

Now, slip the three layers out of the container and cut each layer apart with a sharp knife. Careful not to cut yourself. 

Keep the butter and throw away the leaf and the ice. 

Now, you can put the butter back into the container and store it in the freezer for later cooking. 

I use the Canna-butter in my cookie recipe instead of the oil the recipe calls for. Just cut off a chunk of the butter and melt it in the microwave on "defrost" to get the required amount called for in the recipe. 

When you use the butter along with 1/4 oz of really good bud in your cookie mix, you have just made some of the best canna-cookies this sidi of heaven. Just GREAT for treating medical needs like spasms caused by neurological diseases.

Good luck ...

Vi


----------



## potroast (Oct 22, 2006)

I use cannabutter regularly. I can't see why you would put plant matter in the cookies too. That's the whole idea behind making the butter, so you don't have to include the plant matter. But to each his own.

I've used the stovetop boil with water method, but now I use a crockpot. That way I can use butter only, and it won't burn. I powder the bud/leaf in a food processor, and I mean to a flour-like powder, and mix with the butter. I heat for 4 hours, and stir every 15 minutes. Sqeeze it all thru some cheesecloth, and you're ready to bake.

One more thing, when you cook with cannabis on a stovetop or countertop, it's best to *not* do it in bright light. Low light/dark is best, because when cannabis is wetted, bright light will degrade the potency.


----------



## ViRedd (Oct 22, 2006)

"I use cannabutter regularly. I can't see why you would put plant matter in the cookies too. That's the whole idea behind making the butter, so you don't have to include the plant matter. But to each his own."

I've done it both ways. I like the potency of the cookies when made with both cannabutter and good quality bud. I grow more than what I need for smoking and hash making, so its not a big deal for me to add a quarter oz to the mix. 

Vi


----------



## potroast (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh I see, spice it up with a small amount of some high quality. That's good! probably make the cookies extra green, too.

That's also a good way to perk up some not-strong-enough butter.


Of course, I would never have occasion to use it...


----------



## LadyTokin (Oct 23, 2006)

Wish I had some o' those cookies today Vi. Spasms abound, guess cuz the weather is gettin' colder. Can't wait to get enough built up to make some good butter again...soon  very soon.


----------



## ViRedd (Oct 23, 2006)

Meee toooo ...

After the heat wave this past summer and the problems with the grow (bacteria), I'm out of cookies, butter and only have a small amount of hash left. Spasms have kept me awake for the last two nights. I'm beat!

Harvest isn't for another six weeks.

Vi


----------



## LadyTokin (Oct 23, 2006)

oh you poor baby. Wish I had something for ya. One day I will be able to gift folk...one day *dreamy eyed* . Had in not been for 2 cloning disasters..I'd be there already


----------



## Dankdude (Nov 13, 2006)

Potroast, I have eaten Vi's cookies a few times and I can attest that they will kick your ass. 
As a person who have been using cannabis 3/4 of my life (both eating and smoking) Vi's cookies are some of the strongest I have ever had the pleasure to sample.


----------



## Dankdude (Nov 13, 2006)

Actually I made the mistake the first time I ate his cookies of eating 4 of them with my morning coffee, I was fucked for the day.


----------



## ViRedd (Nov 14, 2006)

Dank ...

Honest to Gawd, Bro ... I took six cookies over to a friend's house as a little gift. After I was there for a couple of hours, I asked where the cookies went. His girlfriend said: "I ate them." I said: "Damn! Call 911! He said: "No problem, Vi, she's 24/7." I couldn't believe the woman didn't die ... on the contrary, she just smiled along like she had taken a little hit off a bong or something. Those cookies were from the same batch that only takes me a quarter cookie to get plenty high. Go figure.

Vi


----------



## WickedK (Nov 16, 2006)

Wow, where the hell do you guys get the spasms from?


----------



## ViRedd (Nov 16, 2006)

WickedK said:


> Wow, where the hell do you guys get the spasms from?


 
From neurological diseases like MS.

Vi


----------



## shhimhiding.... (Nov 25, 2006)

the butter is good made a scallop saute for me and a few others today the flavor was a little diff than usual but after dining with a few beers we all felt just greaat..should i tell them it wasent just the beer and sake makin the mellow mood...? halarious fuckin halarious...


----------



## tenn1234 (Dec 21, 2006)

So, are you using fan leaves or bud in the mix? You use the word TRIM, but what is that exactly?

V/R
Tenn


----------



## ViRedd (Dec 21, 2006)

I throw the fan leaves away.

The "trim" is the sugar leaves that you trim away while manicuring your buds. Pretty much, the trim is everything except the fan leaves and the bud itself. You'll recognized what to take off because they have crystals on them ... and that's what you're after.

I made a new batch of canna-butter from my recent harvest. I used maybe five ounces of quality trim with two pounds of butter and put it in the crock pot on high for four hours. I added a little water, maybe two cups or so. I mashed the mix down with a potatoe masher in an attempt to get all the crystals and butter together. Then, I took the green and mashed it in a strainer using the back of a large spoon. The rest of the liquid was kept as well. After discarding the green, everything else was put into tupperware containers and placed into the freezer. The butter settles on top. Just remove the frozen layers from the containers and cut the butter from the ice and the green. Walla ... cannabutter! 

After I separated the butter from the green and the ice, I made a batch of cookies using a Betty Crocker Peanut Butter Cookie mix. Four tablespoons of the melted butter and a quarter ounce of God Bud went into the mix. 

These cookies are soooo freakin' potent! I ate a 1/4 cookie, waited an hour, and it came on real sudden like ... I was set for 4 to 6 hours. The high is very strong and long lasting. No rollercoaster ride from cannabutter at all. Just a very strong, even high for the whole duration. Great for pain relief. Just don't handle machinery. *lol*

Vi


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jan 23, 2007)

Ey vi, my parents have been smoking bud for as long as i can remember (mainly recreationally), and im thinkin about getting them to try out cannabutter. they smoke lo to mid hydo (not dirt weed, but far from great,) small bowl here, quick joint there. they smoke about 6 times a day. what kind of recipe would u suggest i try cooking up to replace their current smoking habit?


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jan 26, 2007)

Anybody? i dont like it when i hear them coughing in their sleep, its kinda sad. im gonna get them to try some of that herbal shit to get them to quit smoking cigs, n i figured i might mess around w/ some cannabutter to give them (and me) an alternative to smoking. im sure ma & pop would love some cookies, but i dont want to get them faded n have them think i poisoned em.

i think ill try 1.5 Tbsp butter


----------



## ViRedd (Jan 29, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> Ey vi, my parents have been smoking bud for as long as i can remember (mainly recreationally), and im thinkin about getting them to try out cannabutter. they smoke lo to mid hydo (not dirt weed, but far from great,) small bowl here, quick joint there. they smoke about 6 times a day. what kind of recipe would u suggest i try cooking up to replace their current smoking habit?


Sorry for being so late in getting back to you on this subject. 

I'd just try the Betty Crocker Peanut Butter cookies. Use the cannabutter in place of the oil recommended on the package. If you want them to be extra potent, grind a quarter oz of good bud up real fine and mix it into the flower before you add the cannabutter and egg. Be very careful not to burn the cookies. If they look brown on top ... they will be burned on the bottom. I think using the butter does this. Just take them out of the oven before they look done ... about 7-8 minutes. Cool them on a plate, then put them into a container and store in the fridge. Remember ... only a quarter of a cookie, wait an hour to guage the effect ... then go from there.

Vi


----------



## desertrat (Oct 9, 2008)

hey vi,

i take back everything i didn't say about you. thanks for the recipe, going to give it a try tomorrow with my new harvest.


----------



## samandcamille (Apr 23, 2009)

hello all, 
i am from new jersey where they haven't legalized marijuana for medicinal use... now my sister is is the hospital she has rectal cancer and is on the most powerful pain med out known as deloted (not sure if thats spelled right) and truth be told is does not help her too much anymore bc she has grown tolerant.
does ANYONE know where i can go to purchase weed butter so i can cook her different things to hopefully make her pain go away and regain her lost appetite (btw she is on chemo as well)
please someone contact me privately if possible and let me know asap 
thank you very much everyone


----------



## DTR (Mar 7, 2010)

24g of good bud/frosty trim made into a stick of cannabutter then into 36 sugar cookies so .67g of bud per cookie if its all in there i have a farly high tolerance to smoking but have never eaten it before would 4 cookies be a good starting point? or should i go with more i want it to hit me hard but dont want to waste any


----------



## gioua (May 5, 2011)

potroast said:


> I use cannabutter regularly. I can't see why you would put plant matter in the cookies too. That's the whole idea behind making the butter, so you don't have to include the plant matter. But to each his own.
> 
> I've used the stovetop boil with water method, but now I use a crockpot. That way I can use butter only, and it won't burn. I powder the bud/leaf in a food processor, and I mean to a flour-like powder, and mix with the butter. I heat for 4 hours, and stir every 15 minutes. Sqeeze it all thru some cheesecloth, and you're ready to bake.
> 
> One more thing, when you cook with cannabis on a stovetop or countertop, it's best to *not* do it in bright light. Low light/dark is best, because when cannabis is wetted, bright light will degrade the potency.


yup.. the only way I would use stop top again is if my crock pot broke... love the idea of setting and walking away.. (not too far tho) I put all my stuff into a 16 oz mason jar (make sure you have a MASON jar **one esp designed for being in hot water** without exploding! after about 4-8 hours on med heat I remove it let it sit then add a strainer to the mason jar tip it upside down and wait... then squeeze out the rest and enjoy...


----------



## gioua (May 5, 2011)

DTR said:


> 24g of good bud/frosty trim made into a stick of cannabutter then into 36 sugar cookies so .67g of bud per cookie if its all in there i have a farly high tolerance to smoking but have never eaten it before would 4 cookies be a good starting point? or should i go with more i want it to hit me hard but dont want to waste any




I would not eat more then 2 at first... wait 1 hour then if that did nothing.. (it will do something) or ... eat 2 more..


----------



## Livetowin (May 16, 2011)

Vi, the girl ate some cookies and you told her to call 911 because of overdose? wtf


----------



## skybluepink (May 17, 2011)

I have only made the butter once in a crock-pot and the butter was great, but what a stinky mess. Have you ever tried puting the trim in a piece of cheese cloth, to make like a tea bag? Would that work? Thanks.


----------

